# I need a new pipe.



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

My Savinelli is just too small and burns rather hotly. I have been in need of a pipe but I haven't purchased one in a long time and have forgotten who makes a quality pipe. Any suggestions?


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I very very rarely smoke a pipe...but when I do...I absolutely love my CAO...


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Good thread Bob! I was planning on purchasing a nice new pipe when back in Ontario this year and will be following this thread with interest.


----------



## wereed (Aug 1, 2006)

The answer to this question depends on factors like: the desired shape, how much you're willing to spend, whether you want handmade or machine-made, ect. 

I personally have bought two pipes this year. Both were hand-carved and beautiful. One is made from Meerschaum, which will give a cooler and dryer smoke. is some more information on them, in case you don't know about them (I researched them extensively prior to my purchase). 

I also bought myself a quality briarwood pipe. It is a half-bent Bjarne (handmade in Denmark) that is just gorgeous. This one is my go-to pipe since it is much less fragile than the Meerschaum and it fits in my hand so well. The Meerschaum is more of a special occasion pipe. 

I also have a Churchwarden (the long ones like in Lord of the Rings) which is more of a novelty pipe. Since the stem is so long, the tobacco is difficult to keep lit, and frankly it is just hard to smoke (which I read is a common characteristic in Churchwardens). It is lower quality, so that may play a role in it, though.

Anyways, before I go on too long talking about pipes, answer those initial questions at the top of my post and we can work from there.

Walt


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

I have smoked billiard pipes in the past. I do not have much of a preference now. As far as cost - my concern is how quickly I ruin pipes. I do not know if a better pipe would be more resilient to my bumbling but so far my pipes look a bit burned up after a short while so I am afraid to purchase something too expensive.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

In my early 20's, as young men often will, I took an interest in pipes. I had a nice little collection, including a meerschaum and also a calabash (aka Sherlock Holmes pipe), which is a gourd with a meerschaum insert. The calabash smoked very cool and the meerschaum was getting nice colour to it. I had a few nice burls too, including one with a big curve in the stem and a fine burl bowl, something any gentleman in a suit could smoke. Alas, I lost them all when a live in girlfriend in my late 20's went a tad insane and basically stole 90% of my possessions when I asked her to move out.

So now I am just looking for a nice burl to smoke on cool evenings outside.


----------



## Copper (Mar 25, 2007)

I have a nice small collection going right now; Peterson of Dublin makes some very nice, reasonably priced pipes. I have never found a Peterson to be a bad smoking pipe.

I have a Savinelli that I am fond of, but I had another that didn't smoke well at all, and I have a Captain Picard (no relation to Star Trek) that is dedicated to smoking Condor (If you have tried it you will know why you need a dedicated pipe...)

Falcon Pipes of England are fairly rare but I got my local shop to start bringing them in. They are kind of ugly with an open-radiator metal stem and screw-in bowls, but they smoke really cool and nicely. I have a straight stem with a meerschaum lined rusticated briar bowl. 

If you are looking for a higher end pipe, Ser Jacopo is my absolute favourite - even moreso than Dunhill. I got an enormous unsmoked Maxima bent bulldog on eBay last year that is one of the most beautiful pieces of wood I have ever seen. It is so big though that I need about 4 hours to finish a full bowl. 

There is an eBay pipeseller named 'Coopersark' who has some beautiful pipes and was an absolute gentleman to deal with.


----------



## wereed (Aug 1, 2006)

Bob Loblaw said:


> I have smoked billiard pipes in the past. I do not have much of a preference now. As far as cost - my concern is how quickly I ruin pipes. I do not know if a better pipe would be more resilient to my bumbling but so far my pipes look a bit burned up after a short while so I am afraid to purchase something too expensive.


If you're looking for something good, yet not too expensive, check out www.deadmanspipes.com
He sells estate (used) pipes, after he cleans them up. The site is organized into different price points, from $15 pipes all the way up to $250+. I had the pleasure of doing business with him, and he even sent a little tobacco, matches, and pipe cleaners in the package, which was a nice surprise.

Walt


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

wereed said:


> If you're looking for something good, yet not too expensive, check out www.deadmanspipes.com
> He sells estate (used) pipes, after he cleans them up.


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## wereed (Aug 1, 2006)

Bob Loblaw said:


> Thanks for the tip!


Bob,
Did you find anything that suited you?

Walt


----------

